# alibi sicter



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

newrida said:


> does anyone know anything about this board?? im getting an alibi sicter with burton freestyle bindings and was wondering if thats a good board or not


I just bought the Sicter too. its a pretty sweet board. its served me well since i bought it. its got pretty good flex for tricks and such. I can carve pretty easily too. One thing though. If you wear size 11 boots or bigger you should get the extra wide version so your toes don't dig into the snow when you're making turns. I've got the Ride LX series bindings and they fit amazingly on my board. And i got the Thirtytwo Exus boots. They are really great boots. Especially if you get them heat molded. Zumiez will heat mold them free of charge


----------

